# Best movies of 2009



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 30, 2009)

Now that we're finishing this year and no one seems to be doing this thread Im creating it.

I wont bother to do match ups like in film of the decade threads. Just put your favourites film of 2009 and comment them freely. It would be nice to say at least 10 films as in a Top 10.

For me, this is the complete list of 2009 films I have seen accompanied with the rating I gave to them. Films with the same rating are not necessarily ordered from best to worst.

1.	Mary and Max. - 9
2.	Inglourious Basterds - 8'5
3.	Up - 8'5
4.	El secreto de sus ojos - 8
5.	Avatar - 8
6.	Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs - 8
7.	Coraline - 8
8.	Monsters vs. Aliens - 8
9.	Celda 211 - 7'5
10.	Watchmen - 7'5
11.	Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - 7'5
12.	Zombieland - 7'5
13.	Män som hatar kvinnor - 7
14.	Orphan - 7
15.	(500) Days of Summer - 7
16.	Pagafantas - 7
17.	Adventureland - 7
18.	Agora - 7
19.	The Hangover - 7
20.	State of Play - 7
21.	Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs - 7
22.	District 9 - 7
23.	X-Men Origins: Wolverine - 7
24.	Duplicity - 7
25.	Brüno - 7
26.	Gordos - 6'5
27.	Los abrazos rotos - 6
28.	Angels & Demons - 6
29.	The Last House on the Left - 6
30.	2012 - 6
31.	Whatever Works - 6
32.	Flickan som lekte med elden - 6
33.	Tetro - 6
34.	Public Enemies - 6
35.	The Young Victoria - 6
36.	Ninja Assassin - 6
37.	17 Again - 6
38.	[•REC] 2 - 6
39.	Planet 51 - 6
40.	Terminator Salvation - 6
41.	Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen - 6
42.	G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra - 6
43.	New Moon - 5'5
44.	The Box - 5'5
45.	Drag Me To Hell - 5'5
46.	Jennifer's Body - 5'5
47.	Friday the 13th - 5'5
48.	The Proposal - 5'5
49.	Aliens in the Attic - 5'5
50.	Carriers - 5'5
51.	Coco avant Chanel - 5
52.	He's Just Not That Into You - 5
53.	Map of the Sounds of Tokyo - 4
54.	Bride Wars - 4
55.	Year One - 4
56.	Fuga de cerebros - 3'5
57.	My Bloody Valentine - 3
58.	The Ugly Truth - 3
59.	Antichrist - 3
60.	The Uninvited - 2
61.	Gamer - 1
62.	Sorority Row - 0'5
63.	Dragonball Evolution - 0
64.	Mentiras y gordas - 0


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 30, 2009)

Paul Blart
Inkheart
Taken
Push
Watchmen
Monsters vs. Aliens
Adventureland
Sunshine Cleaning
Wolverine
Star Trek
Terminator Salvation
Night at the Museum 2
Departures (okuribito)
Up
Taking of Pelham 123
The Hangover
Transformers 2
G.I. Joe
Public Enemies
Bruno
District 9
Inglourious Basterds
Gamer
Surrogates
The Invention of Lying
Zombieland
Law Abiding Citizen
Avatar

This list does not include movies not released in 2009 that I've seen. Also there are still several movies released during 2009 that I have yet to watch but intend on watching but won't get around to until next year so this list isn't exactly complete or accurate of best films released this year. 

Of the stuff I'll do a top 10. 

1. District 9
2. Departures-Okuribito (technically released last year in Japan dunno if this counts)
3. Inglourious Basterds
4.Avatar
5.Sunshine Cleaning
6.Star Trek
7. Taken
8. Push (sentimental favorite)
9. Watchmen
10.Monsters vs. Aliens since it was my first big 3-D movie experience

Undoubtedly this is going to change once I see films like Ponyo, One Piece Strongworld, Red Cliff etc. once they come out on DVD.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

1) Watchmen
2) Terminator Salvation
3) District 9
4) Star Trek
5) Inglorious Basterds
6) Public Enemies
7) The Hurt Locker
8) Transformers 2
9) Coraline
10) Twilight: New Moon


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Sunshine Cleaning
Star Trek
Up
Moon
Away We Go
The Hurt Locker
500 Days of Summer
District 9
Inglourious Basterds
The Princess and the Frog
Avatar
Sherlock Holmes
Up in the Air

No order...well, actually. I looked at my ticket stubs that are on my closet door which are in order of when I saw them.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2009)

Disctrict 9 is not on the list?

District 9
Star Trek
The Hangover
Watchmen
Inglorious Bastards
Sunshine Cleaning
Up
Zombieland
Gamer
500 Days of Summer


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 30, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> 2. Departures-Okuribito (technically released last year in Japan dunno if this counts)



Yeah, technically Okuribito is a 2008 film so it shouldnt count.

I added District 9 to my list since it strangely dissapeared


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2009)

The Princess and the Frog
Sherlock Holmes
Up
Watchmen
Drag Me to Hell

Those are the most memorable ones I can think of that came out this year (although Harry Potter was memorable too, but mostly due to how they destroyed the book). I might be able to add Avatar to the list after I see it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh come on, Harry Potter wasn't that bad. I liked the movie. Not enough to put it on my list, but it was good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

Inglorious Basterds
Adventureland
Zombieland
Up in the Air
Sherlock Holmes
Drag Me To Hell
Star Trek
Coraline
Jennifer's Body
500 Days of Summer


----------



## Sine (Dec 30, 2009)

Star Trek

Kirk


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh come on, Harry Potter wasn't that bad. I liked the movie. Not enough to put it on my list, but it was good.



I didn't say it was bad, I just said they destroyed the book, mainly at the end. I would be very quick to say that I enjoy the HP movies. That doesn't mean I don't recognize when the butcher the source material.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2009)

Star Trek seems to be basically an unanimous selection.  And I'm not surprised.  Excellent movie.

And I just noticed that the Hoff also had the misfortune of seeing The Box.  I didn't like it nearly as much as he did.  I thought it was one of the worst movies of the year.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't even bother to watch it. Looked dumb.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 31, 2009)

Up
Moon
500 Days of Summer
District 9
Coraline
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Sen (Dec 31, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
Star Trek


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 31, 2009)

Rukia said:


> And I just noticed that the Hoff also had the misfortune of seeing The Box.  I didn't like it nearly as much as he did.  I thought it was one of the worst movies of the year.



I liked the beggining when you dont know what exactly is happening. I think is intriguing. Then when everything starts to "make sense" the film crumbles. But again I also think the ending was kinda nice.

Also I seem to be the only one to have seen Mary and Max. People, this movie is on the internet, download it and watch it. Your list will change drastically cause this is the truly best film of 2009 and a masterpiece. Thing is that anyone has watch it yet!!!!


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 31, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I liked the beggining when you dont know what exactly is happening. I think is intriguing. Then when everything starts to "make sense" the film crumbles. But again I also think the ending was kinda nice.


 Gonna watch it now. Donnie Darko was a brilliant movie of the same guy so I do have some hopes tbh.



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Also I seem to be the only one to have seen Mary and Max. People, this movie is on the internet, download it and watch it. Your list will change drastically cause this is the truly best film of 2009 and a masterpiece. Thing is that anyone has watch it yet!!!!


What's it about? I haven't even heard about it.


Also, I think I'm one of the few that enjoyed Gamer. It deserves a higher spot.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Dec 31, 2009)

transformers 2


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 31, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> What's it about? I haven't even heard about it.



Mary and Max its an australian animation movie made by stop-motion that tells the relationship between an australian 8 year old girl and a 50 year old american man that has the Asperger syndrome. Its a friendship via letters since they never met personally. the animation puts on shame films like Coraline, Wallace and Gromit and anyone you can think. Thats from a technical point of view. Add the best and most original screenplay this year filled with terrific dialogues and voilá.

I would never thought Up animation Oscar will be sooooo undeserved.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2009)

Didn't see many movies this year. Didn't have the money.
Here's mine:
1.Wolverine Origins
2.Star Trek
3.Law Abiding Citizen
4.Terminator: Salvation
I plan on renting District 9,Public Enemies, and Inglorious Basterds soon, so it might change.


----------



## phoenixfire (Dec 31, 2009)

2012 was good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2009)

Watchmen
Sherlock Holmes
Ninja Assassin
District 9
Terminator Salvation
Inglorious Basterds

No real order to those, but they are the ones I enjoyed the most.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 31, 2009)

Drag Me To Hell
Land of the Lost
District 9
Terminator Salvation


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 31, 2009)

top 10

1) Up
2) Avatar
3) District 9
4) Star Trek
5) Angels and Demons
6) Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7) Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs 
8) Sherlock Holmes
9) Ponyo on the cliff of the sea
10) Don't know what to put in here so i'll go with New Moon

I still have to watch The Princess and the frog & Mary and Max


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2009)

It's like picking the best turd in the pile, but I guess watchmen.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw the Box and it wasn't that bad as some of you said. A few weird things about the story (especially in the second half), but still decent.

Spanish Hoffkage, thanks for the recommendation of Mary and Max. Just saw it and it was quite touching. Made me very sad, not many movies can do that for me.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 1, 2010)

1. Zombieland
2. Inglorious Basterds
3. Watchmen
4. Where the Wild Things Are
5. Sherlock Holmes
6. Up
7. Star Trek
8. The Hangover
9. The Hurt Locker
10. Terminator Salvation


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 1, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Spanish Hoffkage, thanks for the recommendation of Mary and Max. Just saw it and it was quite touching. Made me very sad, not many movies can do that for me.



Im glad people are discovering this year's best movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

Coraline was excellent.  It deserves to stand against Ponyo and Up in the Best Animated Film Category.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Coraline was excellent.  It deserves to stand against Ponyo and Up in the Best Animated Film Category.



This year is extremely tough in the animation department even with the 5 slot opened.

I dont think Ponyo will made it onto the list, as Mary and Max which sadly will remain unknown.

My bet on nominated films is Up, Cloudy with a chance of meatballs, Monsters vs aliens, Coraline and The princess and the frog.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

Fellowship of the Ring is on TNT right now.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 1, 2010)

Not one person liked _A Serious Man_?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2010)

Star Trek for me.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 1, 2010)

Avatar and District 9 where the only movies I watched this year and both were quite possibly the best/most enjoyable films I've watched since the LoTR movie first came out.

When was Iron Man released? I watched this 3 times in theaters and watched it multiply times on blu-ray since.


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2010)

Iron Man was released in 2008.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Iron Man was released in 2008.



Ah, too bad... Did it win last year?


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2010)

No, it was TDK vs Iron Man. TDK won.


----------

